# BMW F30 - Canyon Run (HD Video & Pics)



## nikiman (Mar 19, 2014)

Here's a video (HD) from my recent run at Thousand Oaks/Malibu Canyons:

http://youtu.be/gRnv8DyH05A

Shot with GoPro.

Here are a few pictures as well:




























Enjoy!


----------



## punjabimd (Mar 13, 2014)

Great pics! What equipment did you use to take the photos?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## nikiman (Mar 19, 2014)

punjabimd said:


> Great pics! What equipment did you use to take the photos?


Thanks!

I've been using Nikon D3200 and 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX lens during the shoot.


----------

